# ViP622/ViP722 - L6.29 Software Experiences/Bugs Discuss



## P Smith

New version is spooling:
@110W tp21


Code:


PID=08B3h
 DownloadID:66KC
 Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [2]
 L629:'L100'-'L628','X100'-'X628','AAA1'-'EAA0'
 L629:'L100'-'L628','X100'-'X628','AAA1'-'EAA0'
 New FW:'L629'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [16/16]
'1[0-8]1[A-G0-8]'&'RBD.': 	{ViP622} R0080000000-R0080325900 R0076004201-R0076004201
'1[0-8]3[0-1]'&'RBD.': 		{ViP622} R0080000000-R0080325900 R0076004201-R0076004201
'1[0-8]1[A-G0-8]'&'RBE.': 	{ViP622} R0080000000-R0080143215 R0074498295-R0074498295
'1[0-8]3[0-1]'&'RBE.': 		{ViP622} R0080000000-R0080143215 R0074498295-R0074498295
'1[0-8]1[A-G0-8]'&'RBG.': 	{ViP622} R0080000000-R0081413900
'1[0-8]3[0-1]'&'RBG.': 		{ViP622} R0080000000-R0081413900
'1[0-8]1[A-G0-8]'&'RJ[2KWX].': 	{ViP722} R0083649000-R0083835000 R0085349000-R0085498000 R0086761350-R0086761350
'1[0-8]3[0-1]'&'RJ[2KWX].': 	{ViP722} R0083649000-R0083835000 R0085349000-R0085498000 R0086761350-R0086761350
'1[0-8]1[A-G0-8]'&'RJ[NQ].': 	{ViP722} R0085332904-R0085598270 R0086600000-R0086678000 R0089887674-R0089887674
'1[0-8]3[0-1]'&'RJ[NQ].': 	{ViP722} R0085332904-R0085598270 R0086600000-R0086678000 R0089887674-R0089887674
'1[0-8]1[A-G0-8]'&'RJ3.': 	{ViP722} R0085471000-R0085600000 R0079258905-R0079258905
'1[0-8]3[0-1]'&'RJ3.': 		{ViP722} R0085471000-R0085600000 R0079258905-R0079258905
'1[0-8]1[A-G0-8]'&'RJU.': 	{ViP722} R0000000001-R4000000000
'1[0-8]3[0-1]'&'RJU.': 		{ViP722} R0000000001-R4000000000
'1[0-8][13][A-G0-8]'&'RB..': 	{ViP622} [163] 
'1[0-8][13][A-G0-8]'&'RJ..': 	{ViP722} [235]


----------



## 4bama

L629 was loaded on my 622 this morning...so maybe it's really starting to spool.

I did not see any menu changes....was looking for the audio-leveling option, but nada.

Will see tonight if this version fixes the bug introduced in L627 that caused a black screen to appear when the unit was turned on during a timer recording in process. This is the bug that could be overcome by using the PIP controls...


----------



## P Smith

_"so *maybe* it's really starting to spool"_ - Oh, so nice of you. Thank you.


----------



## skriefal

Pressing the guide button multiple times no longer cycles immediately between all channels, all subscribed, all HD, etc. It now pops up a menu with these options. This might be more newbie-friendly, but is otherwise a bad change IMO. Not that I do this frequently, but it's still an annoying change.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

skriefal said:


> Pressing the guide button multiple times no longer cycles immediately between all channels, all subscribed, all HD, etc. It now pops up a menu with these options. This might be more newbie-friendly, but is otherwise a bad change IMO. Not that I do this frequently, but it's still an annoying change.


This has been an option available for a while... and you can configure the receiver either to display the menu OR cycle through the lists. I forget the exact menu sequence to get there, though...

I think what happens is that sometimes firmware updates "reset" settings to defaults, but you should still be able to change this setting back to disable the menu again.


----------



## FarmerBob

So it just happens that my reciever number sequence is not on the list. So any updated listing, or as I know it will be posted when available? I'm anxious and scared at the same time. But I am over the 627 issues and could go for some new ones.


----------



## kcolg30

Have the 722's been hit with this.


----------



## 4bama

I did confirm that L629 fixed the problem that started with L625...the black screen when turning the receiver on while a recording is in progress. Now works normally and no longer need to use the PIP controls to return the receiver to normal operational mode.


----------



## 4bama

P Smith said:


> _"so *maybe* it's really starting to spool"_ - Oh, so nice of you. Thank you.


Well, it was a "tongue-in-cheek" comment...after all, the original post announcing the spooling was two weeks old and no one had reported seeing it since that post.

I have one of the original 622's that first came out and have always been in the first tier of receiving updates...seems for some reason Dish started, then stopped the distribution for almost two weeks...


----------



## P Smith

If you post your Sysinfo screen I will tell you if first batch cover it or not; 
I didn't check perhaps new spool came last week.


----------



## 4bama

P Smith said:


> If you post your Sysinfo screen I will tell you if first batch cover it or not;
> I didn't check perhaps new spool came last week.


My 622 is R0075085113-29.

My receiver has always been updated within 2 days after the spool starts, which led me to believe Dish stopped spooling for a longer-than-normal time period.


----------



## P Smith

Not enough, need more info - bootstarp version, build config id also.

Actually, for sure your R00 doesn't belong to that first batch - check by yourself in first post.

_"My receiver has always been updated within 2 days after the spool starts, which led me to believe Dish stopped spooling for a longer-than-normal time period"_ sorry, past spools doesn't count here - each new one has OWN criteria.


----------



## 4bama

Thanks for the offer, but it is not that important to me...I'm sure others would appreciate you posting receiver numbers that are scheduled for the update.

The main point I wanted to make is this roll-out is different from the previous 5 or 6 updates. After posting news of the initial spooling on the previous 5 or 6 updates, many, many members here would report that they have it within the first week of roll-out. This roll-out took almost 2 weeks before very many started to see the update.

This just led me to believe maybe Dish has taken a more cautious, and slower, approach to the update, just to make sure some other major bug is not introduced before rolling it out to the masses...

As one of their original 622 beta-testers I used to get an early update and an email from Dish asking for certain features or options to be tested...they probably are still doing this with newer receivers and select customers...which, I think, is a good thing...better to roll it out slowly than have a buggy update released to the multitudes..


----------



## P Smith

Found other spool with same FW L6.29 on 110W:


Code:


PID=08B3h
 DownloadID:69KC
 Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [2]
 L629:'L100'-'L628','X100'-'X628','AAA1'-'EAA0'
 L629:'L100'-'L628','X100'-'X628','AAA1'-'EAA0'
 New FW:'L629'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [4/4]
'1[0-8]1[A-G0-8]'&'RB[BDEGHK-NPS].': 	{ViP622} R0073174765-R0078960021
'1[0-8]3[0-1]'&'RB[BDEGHK-NPS].': 	{ViP622} R0073174765-R0078960021
'1[0-8]1[A-G0-8]'&'RJ[BCHJ-LNP-Z2-5].': {ViP722} R0082163432-R0085381505 R0079258948-R0079258948 R0087323808-R0087323808
'1[0-8]3[0-1]'&'RJ[BCHJ-LNP-Z2-5].': 	{ViP722} R0082163432-R0085381505 R0079258948-R0079258948 R0087323808-R0087323808


----------



## Henry

Got it. Don't know what it does, but I got it. It's a bit strange to get an update so early in the spooling process. My 622 is usually queued 1 1/2 to 2 weeks into it.


----------



## harsh

Henry said:


> It's a bit strange to get an update so early in the spooling process. My 622 is usually queued 1 1/2 to 2 weeks into it.


What part of 14 days doesn't fall late in the 1-1/2 to 2 week range?


----------



## Henry

harsh said:


> What part of 14 days doesn't fall late in the 1-1/2 to 2 week range?


If the spooling just got started, then my 622 got it much faster than usual. If, OTOH, it started long ago, then I'm right on time.

Simple enough for ya?


----------



## plasmacat

I was surprised to find I got L629 on my 622 already. Usually I am one of the last to get an update.


----------



## harsh

Looking at the most recent information that P Smith offered yesterday in post #14, it would appear that pretty much all ViP622s and ViP722s should be updated/updating now.

My ViP622 wasn't in the first post, but it did appear in the subsequent regex (REGular EXpression).


----------



## bnborg

harsh said:


> Looking at the most recent information that P Smith offered yesterday in post #14, it would appear that pretty much all ViP622s and ViP722s should be updated/updating now.
> 
> My ViP622 wasn't in the first post, but it did appear in the subsequent regex (REGular EXpression).


My 722 does not have it yet, still at L627.


----------



## P Smith

bnborg said:


> My 722 does not have it yet, still at L627.


Did you check all parameters of your 722 and the last spool selection criteria ?


----------



## Henry

4bama said:


> I did confirm that L629 fixed the problem that started with L625...the black screen when turning the receiver on while a recording is in progress. Now works normally and no longer need to use the PIP controls to return the receiver to normal operational mode.


Anyone else notice any improvements attributable to L6.29?


----------



## bnborg

P Smith said:


> Did you check all parameters of your 722 and the last spool selection criteria ?


I guess it isn't in the list (I think). 1430RJQD, R0087760*.

Oh well, it isn't that important. I seem to be running ok for now.


----------



## P Smith

Wait for a day or two and your DVR will be 'fixed' by new spool of the FW .


----------



## bnborg

P Smith said:


> Wait for a day or two and your DVR will be 'fixed' by new spool of the FW .


 I hope not.


----------



## skriefal

Stewart Vernon said:


> This has been an option available for a while... and you can configure the receiver either to display the menu OR cycle through the lists. I forget the exact menu sequence to get there, though...
> 
> I think what happens is that sometimes firmware updates "reset" settings to defaults, but you should still be able to change this setting back to disable the menu again.


Found it under the Favorites preferences.

Now if only I can find a way to get rid of that bloody advertisement that's started to appear at the bottom of the guide screen!


----------



## FarmerBob

skriefal said:


> . . . Now if only I can find a way to get rid of that bloody advertisement that's started to appear at the bottom of the guide screen!


Menu-6-1-6 select disable in the "Enable/Disable Banner in Guide" option.


----------



## skriefal

I hadn't actually expected there to be a menu option to turn that off. But I'm quite happy to find that I was wrong!


----------



## klaatu

Wireless is on the Broadband menus, but grayed out

Anyone have any info on that?


----------



## kstuart

Henry said:


> Anyone else notice any improvements attributable to L6.29?


The receiver's operating system seems to be working more quickly after L629.

Specifically, due to Dish's interpretation that "NEW" must include un-dated episodes, and Tribune's method of classifying repeat episodes with unspecified original airdates as un-dated, I then have to manually SKIP repeat episodes of programs that go on "vacation" for a few weeks.

This requires going to the Timer's list of upcoming episodes, and selecting each one individually and then clicking on "SKIP" and then waiting for the software to do its thing.

Since L629, this wait has been somewhat shorter.

It seems like they have eliminated some sort of overhead...


----------



## lotusguy

Looks like L629 does not cure the black screen problem. Today I turned on my VIP722 while it was recording and got a black screen. The PIP/SWAP workaround still works. I was hoping that this bug was gone.:nono2:


----------



## 4bama

lotusguy said:


> Looks like L629 does not cure the black screen problem. Today I turned on my VIP722 while it was recording and got a black screen. The PIP/SWAP workaround still works. I was hoping that this bug was gone.:nono2:


It's been almost two weeks since I got L629 on my 622 and no repeats of this problem have occurred....

I'm sure you did, but just in case, power-cycle your 722 and see if a fresh boot kick-starts the new code...prior to L629 my receiver repeated this problem every day...since L629 it's been perfect...


----------



## bnborg

I finally got my update last night. I can't tell yet if it has "fixed" anything.


----------



## TulsaOK

Still waiting on mine.


----------



## phrelin

My 722 got hit last night. As usual, I have no idea what changes it made except I did verify that greyed-out "Wireless" on the Broadband menu which doesn't do anything, of course.


----------



## kstuart

4bama said:


> It's been almost two weeks since I got L629 on my 622 and no repeats of this problem have occurred....
> 
> I'm sure you did, but just in case, power-cycle your 722 and see if a fresh boot kick-starts the new code...prior to L629 my receiver repeated this problem every day...since L629 it's been perfect...


Nothing personal about him, but I would hesitate to trust the report of someone with one post.

For example, such a person might assume that they have L629 without actually checking the info screen...


----------



## ryan8886

Not sure when L629 arrived, however turned mt 722 on this evening to find the notice that my hard drive was corrupted and would need to be erased. Tried a soft reboot in hopes that might cure it....didn't...wiped out EVERYTHING I had on the drive...plus all my timers. Not sure of this is L629 related or not....but was enough to to get me to take a rare poke around on here to see if there was a new software rollout...and wadda ya know....there is.


----------



## kstuart

ryan8886 said:


> Not sure when L629 arrived, however turned mt 722 on this evening to find the notice that my hard drive was corrupted and would need to be erased. Tried a soft reboot in hopes that might cure it....didn't...wiped out EVERYTHING I had on the drive...plus all my timers. Not sure of this is L629 related or not....but was enough to to get me to take a rare poke around on here to see if there was a new software rollout...and wadda ya know....there is.


Ryan - sorry for your loss ! It has happened to me.

It usually happens during a software update. I think that the software update process checks the hard drive before installing. This makes people think "Update L6xx killed my hard drive", when it is just the usual update process.


----------



## P Smith

Last night updated spool:


Code:


119W tp19:
PID=08B1h
 DownloadID:6BKC
 Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [2]
 L629:'L040'-'L628','X040'-'X628','AAA1'-'EAA0'
 L629:'L040'-'L628','X040'-'X628','AAA1'-'EAA0'
 New FW:'L629'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [4/4]
'1[0-8]1[A-G0-8]'&'RB[BDEGHK-NPS].': 	{ViP622}  R0000000001-R4000000000
'1[0-8]3[0-1]'&'RB[BDEGHK-NPS].': 	{ViP622}  R0000000001-R4000000000
'1[0-8]1[A-G0-8]'&'RJ[BCHJ-LNP-Z2-5].': {ViP722}  R0000000001-R4000000000
'1[0-8]3[0-1]'&'RJ[BCHJ-LNP-Z2-5].': 	{ViP722}  R0000000001-R4000000000


110W tp21:
PID=08B3h
 DownloadID:6AKC
 Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [2]
 L629:'L100'-'L628','X100'-'X628','AAA1'-'EAA0'
 L629:'L100'-'L628','X100'-'X628','AAA1'-'EAA0'
 New FW:'L629'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [4/4]
'1[0-8]1[A-G0-8]'&'RB[BDEGHK-NPS].': 	{ViP622}  R0000000001-R4000000000
'1[0-8]3[0-1]'&'RB[BDEGHK-NPS].': 	{ViP622}  R0000000001-R4000000000
'1[0-8]1[A-G0-8]'&'RJ[BCHJ-LNP-Z2-5].': {ViP722}  R0082163432-R0086326432 R0079258948-R0079258948 R0087323808-R0087323808
'1[0-8]3[0-1]'&'RJ[BCHJ-LNP-Z2-5].': 	{ViP722}  R0082163432-R0086326432 R0079258948-R0079258948 R0087323808-R0087323808

Looks as a full coverage.


----------



## TulsaOK

kstuart said:


> Nothing personal about him, but I would hesitate to trust the report of someone with one post.
> 
> For example, such a person might assume that they have L629 without actually checking the info screen...


Seriously? Just because has only one post you assume that they are clueless? Please!


----------



## kstuart

Kent Taylor said:


> Seriously? Just because has only one post you assume that they are clueless? Please!


I did not say that.

I was simply saying that we should not accept a report that was highly undocumented, contrary to a regular member's report, *and* from someone with one post.

PS Sometimes people with one post have registered only to make that one post, and then register again to make another post, etc. - which they do because of grudges, or other similar reasons.


----------



## Hunter Green

klaatu said:


> Wireless is on the Broadband menus, but grayed out
> Anyone have any info on that?


I don't have any info, just speculation, but I wonder if that's not just support for something that'll be on another model, and grayed out on models that don't have it. It's not like they can download wifi hardware into a 622. (It could be support for external wifi dongles, but that seems very unlikely as those aren't nearly standardized enough -- though it could be support for a particular one they'll resell.)


----------



## 4bama

Hunter Green said:


> I don't have any info, just speculation, but I wonder if that's not just support for something that'll be on another model, and grayed out on models that don't have it. It's not like they can download wifi hardware into a 622. (It could be support for external wifi dongles, but that seems very unlikely as those aren't nearly standardized enough -- though it could be support for a particular one they'll resell.)


Same here..."Wireless" connotes several possibilities.. but sooner or later these receivers can be used with the new Dish sling adapters, which, of course, will be available "soon"...:lol:

The last Chat mentioned software updates for making older receivers compatible with the new sling adapters...I believe that this will support "HDTV anywhere" if you connect the "slinger" to a 622 or 722 and the "sling receiver" to another TV that is not connected to a Dish receiver...

Just speculation....and still waiting for the update that will provide the "audio leveling" capability that was supposed to be available "soon"...:hurah:


----------



## speedboat

Hunter Green said:


> I don't have any info, just speculation, but I wonder if that's not just support for something that'll be on another model, and grayed out on models that don't have it. It's not like they can download wifi hardware into a 622. (It could be support for external wifi dongles, but that seems very unlikely as those aren't nearly standardized enough -- though it could be support for a particular one they'll resell.)


They don't have to be standard. Dish could just specify which adapter (s) works. Loading drivers for a specifc adapter would be easy, I would think.


----------



## speedboat

speedboat said:


> They don't have to be standard. Dish could just specify which adapter (s) works. Loading drivers for a specifc adapter would be easy, I would think.


Probably the same adapter that some sling box uses...and Dish will double the price on.


----------



## Rduce

Both my 722s got the new L6.29 software and it HAS NOT fixed the black screen problem. In fact the one that didn't have the problem now has it and the one that had it still has it. Hard rebooted both and no change!


----------



## bnborg

After more than a week with L629, I still don't notice any ill effects.


----------



## old_geek

ryan8886 said:


> Not sure when L629 arrived, however turned mt 722 on this evening to find the notice that my hard drive was corrupted and would need to be erased. Tried a soft reboot in hopes that might cure it....didn't...wiped out EVERYTHING I had on the drive...plus all my timers. Not sure of this is L629 related or not....but was enough to to get me to take a rare poke around on here to see if there was a new software rollout...and wadda ya know....there is.


I share your pain. I used my EHD with my 722 yesterday with no problem. Today I noticed that My Media did not show up in My Recordings list, so I tried Menu 4 and was informed that my EHD was not compatible and needed to be formatted. So, I did a soft boot, then a hard boot, tried power cycling my EHD, tried unplugging and replugging USB cable. End result: Plugging in USB cable now brings message that complains about an unsupported device being connected and Menu 4 just says "No Device Attached". It looks like I no longer even have the option to format the drive. Over 700 GB of movies gone...all gone!!!:crying_sa So, I checked my F/W version and saw L629 and then logged on here to look for company in my misery...


----------



## FarmerBob

I was looking forward to L629, hoping that it would have some new fixes to very old problems, but alas no.

Then the other night I was watching my 722 and the rental screen for Percy Jackson popped up. Off the top I was amused. Then when I tried to get rid of it, it wouldn't go away. I would press the up or down arrow and the screen would pop back up. I was about to do a soft reset and it did it on its own, but took forever to come back up and on its way got caught in a "acquiring signal"/getting guide info loop. So after about 45 minutes of all kinds of craziness I did a soft reset, ready to do a hard reset if that didn't work, which it did. Then after that none of the timers that should have gone off did. And a couple that were missed I tried to reschedule and it wouldn't let me. Also a while later I was going about my business and was using the box as I have since day one and it was acting as if it were a single tuner box. If one tuner was recording it would give me the stop recording message if I tried to change channels. It also did it with the OTA tuner and would alternate between OTA and Sat tuner recording cancellation messages. I tried swapping the picture and it still did it. I waited until the recording was over and pulled the plug. This time it came back up really fast and since I haven't had that problem. A lot of audio and video skipping, burping and whatnot, but no major craziness.

I can't wait for L630 or whatever. Never a dull moment. Many missed recordings or ones with "missing data" in them though.


----------



## Tony S

old_geek, sometimes, all that is wrong is that your household key has been reset. If you call dish and ask them to send a re-hit for your EHD it might fix your problem. I have read many posts where this has occurred and once the household key has been reset, you can access your recordings (the recordings on the EHD are still there). It is worth a try to contact dish and try this.


----------



## plasmacat

Does L629 compress recordings even more? My HD recordings seem to be taking up less room than ever on my 622. For example, three 1 hour Syfy shows took a total of 56min of my time remaining. That's only 18.6min per show.
Other shows I watched and then deleted:
Covert Affairs (1:07HD) added 22min back to my time remaining after deletion.
Burn Notice (1:07HD) also added 22min back.


----------



## Jim5506

Compression is done on the upload end, not in the receiver.


----------



## harsh

If you leave the play list and come back, you'll likely find that there's a lot more space restored.


----------



## P Smith

plasmacat said:


> Does L629 compress recordings even more? My HD recordings seem to be taking up less room than ever on my 622. For example, three 1 hour Syfy shows took a total of 56min of my time remaining. That's only 18.6min per show.
> Other shows I watched and then deleted:
> Covert Affairs (1:07HD) added 22min back to my time remaining after deletion.
> Burn Notice (1:07HD) also added 22min back.


You could easily measure size of any recording if you'll try to send it to EHD,


----------



## Charise

It may be a coincidence, but from around the time L629 was released (I don't check specifically for new updates, so I don't know when I received it), recordings on my 722 have been freezing, slowly going through the picture, no sound, picture jerking forward, or just staying frozen. Sometimes it will straighten out enough to view a program, but often I just have to delete the program.

What makes me wonder if it's a hard drive problem is that when this first started on new recordings, I had programs already recorded that all played normally. Watching live there are no problems--no freezing or stutters. However, if I skip back to catch something, it freezes for at least 10 seconds, then may catch up or stay frozen. The only sure way to see anything is live.

Anyone else seeing problems similar to mine? Did they start around the time of receiving L629? Is it almost positively the hard drive failing?

Thanks for any discussion!!


----------



## jpeckinp

Not sure if it's related to 6.29 but yesterday morning and tonight I've had black screen with audio. I can pull up the guide and everything but no picture.

I noticed the other posts say this happened during a recording but I wasn't recording anything either time.

To add I have to do a soft reset to get picture back, it won't come back on it's own.


----------



## rigormortis

for the last week or so maybe more i have been having problems with black screen with sound but only on HIDEF channels, random HD channels but not all of them. does not seem to be affected by recording or not. pressing guide or recall does not bring the channel back. one of the hd channels that always seems to go black is TRUTV HD. 


have to hard reset the receiver to get the HD channels back

using dual tuner mode for 2 tvs so i dont know if i can fix it with the pip and swap buttons

in the last week i have had to hard reset the vip622 about every other day


----------



## 4bama

rigormortis said:


> for the last week or so maybe more i have been having problems with black screen with sound but only on HIDEF channels, random HD channels but not all of them. does not seem to be affected by recording or not. pressing guide or recall does not bring the channel back. one of the hd channels that always seems to go black is TRUTV HD.
> 
> have to hard reset the receiver to get the HD channels back
> 
> using dual tuner mode for 2 tvs so i dont know if i can fix it with the pip and swap buttons
> 
> in the last week i have had to hard reset the vip622 about every other day


I don't think this problem is related to the problem described previously about turning the unit on while a recording is in progress...with this problem there was no video or sound...and this is the problem that could be fixed using the PIP controls.

I run in single mode and have seen the new "Black screen with sound" problem only once since L6.29 was downloaded...all I did was a power-cycle reboot and this has not happened again.

I guess time will tell if this is a new problem introduced with L6.29, but IMHO it is not related to the pre-L6.29 problem...that problem was fixed with L6.29, at least I've not seen it since this f/w was installed on my 622, and it was a daily occurrence with the pre-L6.29 f/w.


----------



## Tulsa1

4bama said:


> I don't think this problem is related to the problem described previously about turning the unit on while a recording is in progress...with this problem there was no video or sound...and this is the problem that could be fixed using the PIP controls.
> 
> I run in single mode and have seen the new "Black screen with sound" problem only once since L6.29 was downloaded...all I did was a power-cycle reboot and this has not happened again.
> 
> I guess time will tell if this is a new problem introduced with L6.29, but IMHO it is not related to the pre-L6.29 problem...that problem was fixed with L6.29, at least I've not seen it since this f/w was installed on my 622, and it was a daily occurrence with the pre-L6.29 f/w.


+1


----------



## Charise

I don't think the problem is related to the start-up problem either, but last night I realized that my 722 freezes/pauses recordings mainly when the recordings are in HD. It had little problem with two SD shows. Wouldn't that mean that it's not or not solely the hard drive failing? I'm not able to run a diagnostic on the hard drive nor am I getting error messages. Anything else that could be causing this?


----------



## P Smith

You could post snapshot of HDD chapter from Counters Diags screen to discuss your DVR drive status.


----------



## Charise

Thanks, PSmith, but I resolved the problems this evening. I went through all the diagnostics and the counters again seeing nothing, and though I'd done two cold boots since the update, I did another one. Voila, problem resolved.

I'm relieved I don't have to get a replacement (just for the hassle involved), though I had archived everything that was playing well. This was the most trouble I've ever had with an E* receiver, and setting back-up recordings on my 622 (ordered the day they became available) made it bearable. 

Thanks to those of you who tried to help!!


----------



## TheGrove

I've had this on and off for the last couple of software revs. For me usually powering the TV off and back on fixes the issue.


----------



## lpmiller

rigormortis said:


> for the last week or so maybe more i have been having problems with black screen with sound but only on HIDEF channels, random HD channels but not all of them. does not seem to be affected by recording or not. pressing guide or recall does not bring the channel back. one of the hd channels that always seems to go black is TRUTV HD.
> 
> have to hard reset the receiver to get the HD channels back
> 
> using dual tuner mode for 2 tvs so i dont know if i can fix it with the pip and swap buttons
> 
> in the last week i have had to hard reset the vip622 about every other day


I had this happen on Friday and Yesterday. Nothing was recording at the time. Hard reset fixed it for a while on Friday, then it happened again on Sunday night. What was weird, is that I was watching an HD channel, changed to another HD channel and got blank screen with sound. Glad to know it's not just me.


----------



## cs550ds

jpeckinp said:


> Not sure if it's related to 6.29 but yesterday morning and tonight I've had black screen with audio. I can pull up the guide and everything but no picture.
> 
> I noticed the other posts say this happened during a recording but I wasn't recording anything either time.
> 
> To add I have to do a soft reset to get picture back, it won't come back on it's own.


I have been having the same problem. Not on recordings. It has been happening on live tv and only on HD.


----------



## cloudy

I've had similar issues with Black screen with audio. If I get it on a line broadcast, and then go to watch something on the DVR instead, I get the same thing on the DVR. But it seems like it only when trying to watch something recorded from a station on the 129 satellite.
Also I've got Major issues with my 129 signal strength since the update. It fluctuates all over the place. from 5 signal strength to 30. All in just seconds.
My PIP does not work how it used to.
This is one bug that I truly believe will send me to D*. I'm just sick of all the headaches.


----------



## 4bama

This problem, described in the earlier posts above, are occurring more frequently now on my 622...like 2 or 3 times a week.

I have not discovered a recovery sequence that works, other than a power plug or front panel reboot.

I think this can be classified as a verified problem introduced by L6.29.


----------



## rigormortis

its still doing it about once a week. today i was watching msnbc hd, the name of the show was "lockup"
i rewound and recorded the buffer to the disk. 

later my mom wanted to watch the show.

we went to tv2 and tried to play the recording.

all i got was a blank screen 

another program i recorded earlier played okay but that particular program didn't play. after i hard rebooted the unit, the recording played fine

im also seeing weird acquiring signal screens during power up

like 129 stuck on 3 of 5

and then i saw another one that was like either 119 or 129 but it said stuck on spotbeam 0, yes spotbeam zero. going to the menu and then pressing cancel and the acquiring signal screen disappeared and it started to operate normally.


----------



## plasmacat

I got the black screen on my 622 last night. It was after I had clicked on several channels which were fine and then watched a recorded show (on 622). After I deleted the watched show went back to the guide and no matter what channel I clicked on - black screen and no sound. This was on my bedroom tv very late so I didn't reboot but just turned it off.
This morning everything was fine on my living room tv.


----------



## LG811User

plasmacat said:


> I got the black screen on my 622 last night. It was after I had clicked on several channels which were fine and then watched a recorded show (on 622). After I deleted the watched show went back to the guide and no matter what channel I clicked on - black screen and no sound. This was on my bedroom tv very late so I didn't reboot but just turned it off.
> This morning everything was fine on my living room tv.


I got it too this weekend - more than once. This is definitely a new bug. Didn't happen in prior software releases


----------



## audiomaster

Got a replacement 622 two weeks ago. I have noticed that it has trouble playing movies from my external HD without pausing every few seconds. Is there something I need to do to get these two units better aquainted?

Also sometimes when I try to FF skip through commercials on recorded shows the unit will suddenly jump to live tv! I can get the recording to "resume" with the menues but it is annoying.

Also is there somewhere on the forum a listing of all the various messages in the diagnostic menus (like "drift" and what they mean?
Thanks


----------



## P Smith

Using Search will give you the threads/posts.


----------



## Rick_R

I also have recently had two of the problems described above.

1) When recording OTA programs often whenever I try to switch to a satellite channel it tells me that that will stop my OTA recording. Until the recording finishes I can only watch it or watch a previously recorded show. This has happened on the last 3 OTA recordings.

2) Occasionally a recording will freeze and the rest of the show is gone. If you fast forward the time counter will increment but you only get the frozen picture or black screen.

I hope they fix these soon.

Rick R


----------



## P Smith

The glitches could be left as NTF (no trouble found) category if they will not REPRODUCE it.


----------



## thomasjk

Rick_R said:


> I also have recently had two of the problems described above.
> 
> 1) When recording OTA programs often whenever I try to switch to a satellite channel it tells me that that will stop my OTA recording. Until the recording finishes I can only watch it or watch a previously recorded show. This has happened on the last 3 OTA recordings.
> Rick R


I can always switch to a satellite channel on my 622 as long as one of the sat tuners is free. Bring up the guide and select the sat channel. If both sat tuners are in use at the same time as an OTA the air recording is taking place then you can't switch channels. You can use the DVR button to go to a prerecorded show and watch that.


----------



## FarmerBob

Rick_R said:


> I also have recently had two of the problems described above.
> 
> 1) When recording OTA programs often whenever I try to switch to a satellite channel it tells me that that will stop my OTA recording. Until the recording finishes I can only watch it or watch a previously recorded show. This has happened on the last 3 OTA recordings.
> 
> 2) Occasionally a recording will freeze and the rest of the show is gone. If you fast forward the time counter will increment but you only get the frozen picture or black screen.
> 
> I hope they fix these soon.
> 
> Rick R


Yup. Had #1 a lot, but lately it has subsided. #2, I have never lost a whole recording once I go in and "play" with it. Which means backing out of the recording, go back to it and then it plays like nothing ever happened. I do get the missing portions pop up, especially on clear days/nights where you have no interference. That makes no sense.


----------



## TulsaOK

He should be able to switch to a satellite channel without interrupting an OTA recording. Even if both the satellite tuners are in use, that error message should not occur. I may be missing something, though.


----------



## FarmerBob

Kent Taylor said:


> He should be able to switch to a satellite channel without interrupting an OTA recording. Even if both the satellite tuners are in use, that error message should not occur.


One would think you could. I have had this happen often and there is nothing you can do. Once the DVR makes up its mind, you are at its mercy and have to do only what it will allow you to do, or wait.


----------



## TulsaOK

You're right about that.


----------



## Rick_R

thomasjk said:


> I can always switch to a satellite channel on my 622 as long as one of the sat tuners is free. Bring up the guide and select the sat channel. If both sat tuners are in use at the same time as an OTA the air recording is taking place then you can't switch channels. You can use the DVR button to go to a prerecorded show and watch that.


I selected the guide and it brought up the guide. When I selected a satellite channel it told me it would stop the recording! There were no satellite tuners in use. I have a 622 BTW.


----------



## Rick_R

FarmerBob said:


> Yup. Had #1 a lot, but lately it has subsided. #2, I have never lost a whole recording once I go in and "play" with it. Which means backing out of the recording, go back to it and then it plays like nothing ever happened. I do get the missing portions pop up, especially on clear days/nights where you have no interference. That makes no sense.


I have had recordings freeze but if you get out and start again all is well. However in this latest problem if you get out and start again, when you get to the same exact spot in the recording it screws up. It will freeze up at the exact same spot and then go blank at the identical time later.

Rick R


----------



## FarmerBob

Rick_R said:


> I selected the guide and it brought up the guide. When I selected a satellite channel it told me it would stop the recording! There were no satellite tuners in use. I have a 622 BTW.


I have had it happen with no recordings happening. The first thing I do is check to see what is recording and I hardly ever have all tuners occupied. When I see that one or at times nothing is recording and the rec light will be lit, I know there's an undeniable problem. In that case the only way to get out of it is to "Crash" Power Cycle the machine. I have waited until whatever it thinks it's recording has "stopped" and try to move on and it still won't let me. "Crashing" has been the only way to get out of it. Most of the time it's a Sat tuner and with the heavy rotation of the programming to the Sat channels, it's easy to find a repeat. OF WHICH a couple of times to my surprise and delight, the DVR finds it on its own and takes care of it. Other times it just starts recording again after it comes back up. But then I don't have the "Tuner Lock" issues, but do have a chopped program or nothing.


----------



## bnborg

I have found that if you go to "My Recordings" by clicking twice on the _DVR_ button, you are able to switch from viewing the OTA recording in progress to a satellite recording in progress. Try it!


----------



## thomasjk

I don't see the issue with OTA recordings at all. Last night I was recording Big Brother and watching it at the same time OTA. At the end of Big brother while the recording was still in progress my scheduled recording of Burn notice began on sat tuner 1 and Rookie Blue on sat tuner 2. I had all three tuners in use at the same time and was able to switch to Burn Notice with out any warning that the live OTA recording would be stopped. I run in Dual Mode perhaps that makes a difference.


----------



## HDlover

I have- one of the Sat tuners goes to audio but no picture. Swapping to other tuner is fine. Have to reboot to fix the one tuner. Hope they fix these bugs soon.


----------



## FarmerBob

HDlover said:


> I have- one of the Sat tuners goes to audio but no picture. Swapping to other tuner is fine. Have to reboot to fix the one tuner. Hope they fix these bugs soon.


Yup. Had that one too. Power Cycle is the only way to get out of it. This is getting old. Great hardware, crappy software. Charlie! Just buy TiVo already!!!!!


----------



## fwampler

Yesterday a telephone call locked my vip622 the instant the caller id attempted to display on the screen. It took a warm reboot to fix it. This is the first time this has happened. Anybody else seeing this?


----------



## sliderbob

DELETE


----------



## DoyleS

I had a first time bug with my 722 last night. After watching a DVR recording of Hell on Wheels, I went to watch a second recording and got an error 15 indicating that the receiver had lost all Satellite signals. I went to another receiver and it was working fine. Tried several reboots but still got the same error with no ability to watch DVR or anything else. Receiver would not respond to the remote and if I pressed and held the front panel power button it would start to boot up but then shut down with no image on the screen. I left the system plugged in and this morning everything working as normal. Hope this is not a recurring problem.


----------

